# Cleaning up the girls! 990's



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Guess since all this weed is in the surf and doesn't look to be letting up anytime soon in all my favorite places to fish. I'll take all the line off my girls, clean um up and do some drag upgrades new ht-100's and add another clutch and see how it works out.


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Clutch upgrade*

New ht-100's


----------



## DANO (May 23, 2005)

Looks good buddy !!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Ya they have been needing some lovin'. Ordered them all some new parts that had some corrosion on them trying to get them back to new looking!


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*Replacing these*

Gonna get rid of these old ones and replace um with some I found that would fit from newell


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*These look better*

These look way better than the old corroded up chrome ones


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*More pics*

Here's another pic


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

*The tear down*

The tear down


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, great looking work bench!


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

Engineer? Look at how organized that work area is.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

i want to know what the roller cams for??


----------



## fubarredz (Apr 28, 2012)

Cam is for a GM LS3 motor


----------

